# Railroad scale to 1/35 Armor



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi , Could someone tell me what scale model railroad matches or best matches 1/35 Armor?

Also, what scale model railroad is best for realism overall?

Thanks Much


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Hmmmm 1:29 / 1:30 which is almost G scale, 1:48 Which i s"O" scale thereabouts. 

Realism, 18" Gauge "Park Scale" live steam.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

None are really close.

G is closest to 1/24 or 1/25 model scale

O is more or less 1/48

Nothing is really in the 1/35 or 1/32 ball park

I guess the old S gauge might be sort of close. That was IIRC around 1/40 scale. But it is, for the most part, a dead scale unless you collect old American Flyer stuff.

As to realism... honestly HO has the most to chose from, and overall the most detail. Much of the larger stuff tends to be or can be somewhat toylike. The smaller stuff isn't bad but is limited by size.


----------



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Realism, 18" Gauge "Park Scale" live steam.


I think this is a little big for my living room. :lol:


Thanks guys for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## AF1963 (Aug 28, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> I guess the old S gauge might be sort of close. That was IIRC around 1/40 scale. But it is, for the most part, a dead scale unless you collect old American Flyer stuff.


S-Scale is hardly dead. In fact MTH is entering the S-Scale market next year. Of course Ho and O are the biggest.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh thats good to know. MTH has some good stuff. When I sold trains from 1985 to 2010 pretty much the only S trains were the old American Flyer stuff. No one ever even asked about buying S


----------



## AF1963 (Aug 28, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Oh thats good to know. MTH has some good stuff. When I sold trains from 1985 to 2010 pretty much the only S trains were the old American Flyer stuff. No one ever even asked about buying S


S-Helper Service was one maker, I believe that is the company MTH bought out. There is also American Models and, of course, Lionel (under the AF name). Not huge but not gone either, I suppose more for people like me who started off in S as a kid many moons ago or the person who wants something bigger than HO but doesn't have the room for O.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

S scale/S gauge is 1:64 scale...according to wiki.
So it too would not fit in with 1:35.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

G-scale runs on 45mm track, also known as Gauge 1. When you convert 45mm to represent real-life standard gauge (56.5 inches), the track is scaled at 1:32. This is about 9% bigger than 1:35 and is as close to 1:35 as you will get. Effectively, the difference is not worth worrying about as someone would probably have to measure something to be able to tell the difference. Figures in both scales should be able to be mixed since people come in all sizes and shapes in real life. 

There is a letter designation for 1:32, but I can't remember what it is. It is sometimes called Gauge 1, but that is generally considered incorrect since we are talking about scale and not the gauge of the track. G stands for Garden Scale and is used generically, since so many different scales run on the same track. Typically, G refers to European meter-gauge trains modeled at 1:22.5. The scale of 1:29 is a compromise that American manufacturers adopted so that American standard gauge equipment could run in the same train as the LGB stuff and not look out of place. 

The idea of mixing 1:35 military models with model railroad subjects would only work if used with 1:32 train models-- if the criteria to be met was that the truest to-scale mix was the desired effect. Since most of the 1:32 equipment available are post WWII subjects, the scenes modeled would need to be more modern than that.

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I've been a model railroader for over fifty years and have worked in just about every scale and gauge. Very close to 1/35 scale is 1/32 scale, originally known as "Gauge One," and still popular in Europe. Originally, LGB used Gauge One track with over sized trains to create a Narrow Gauge scale in 1/22.5. 

There was once a Gauge One, Gauge Two, and Gauge Three, all set by Marklin before World War One.

Lionel, in a self promoting advertising ploy and to not infringe on Markilin patents, created a similarly sized "Standard Gauge" which they made until 1939. In about 1933 Lionel decided to get into "Gauge Zero" a size under Marklin's Gauge One. This quickly became better known as "O" scale and is 1/48 scale, or 1/4" to the foot and still thrives today.

Toward the end of the Thirties, some modelers decided to go even smaller (as motor technology allowed) and created "Half O" size, better known as "HO" in America, or in England as a slightly bigger "OO" scale. This is 1/87 or 3.5mm to the foot, about 1/8 inch to the foot scale and remains the most popular scale.

About the same time, Cleveland Hobby Supply started a scale between O and HO called "CD" scale. After the war, Gilbert took formerly O gauge American Flyer Trains and converted them to "S" scale, as CD became known. S is 1/64 scale or 3/16 inch to the foot scale. By the way S is still very alive and well, though a minority scale after HO and O.

Since then, the trend toward smaller scales has continued to TT, then N, then Z, and a few years ago EE scale. There are also narrow gauges for each scale as well.

For use with 1/35 armour, 1/32 scale remains the closest. It is also a popular slot car scale world wide. 

If you want to make your military machines look bigger, use O scale at 1/48th. But remember you also have to create people and buildings to suit whatever scale you go with. It's hard to stuff a 1/35 scale man in a 1/48 scale locomotive, and a 1/48 scale man would be like putting a tank in the hands of children!

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

There are a number of 1/35 railway kits available, but all of them seem to be German. It would be a great diorama to have them removing Tiger tracks for the transit tracks, though, so it could be loaded on a flat car.

A quick look at scalehobbyist.com turned up these German models in 1/35:

Trumpeter Models
Gondolas, heavy and light
Heavy Flat Car
BR86 2-8-2 Locomotive, tank type (Non-tender)
Br52 2-10-0 Kriegslocomotive (w/Tender)
WR 360 C12 Locomotive (Diesel)

MiniArt Models
Street car

Verlinden's web site says they make display track sections.


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm in the middle of building the BR52 and it's a monster! 710 pieces of nerve wracking fun:lol If I can get through it with my sanity intact, I intend to build the Morser Karl-Gerat to pull behind it.

Good luck with your search

Robert


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

So Rob, when you finish, where do you post the pics - here or in military? 'course, with that many pieces, you could just spread it around.

1/35th 2-10-0 ??!! How long is it?


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nil said:


> So Rob, when you finish, where do you post the pics - here or in military? 'course, with that many pieces, you could just spread it around.
> 
> 1/35th 2-10-0 ??!! How long is it?


Just the loco is about 15 inches, add another 9 inches for the tender. Even as shown in this pic I still have several sprues of parts still left to go. I love the big Trumpeter kits



I'll post pics in the Military section when it's completed(someday lol)

Robert


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

OMG! The sand pipes alone are enough to induce insanity!

Thanks for the pic!


----------

